# Reduced ovarian reserve.. any success stories?



## handy1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello
I am a new member...really impressed with the other board messages and replies.

I am 41 ttc for 2 yrs with my husband 41. 

My AMH is < 1 which indicates severely reduced ovarian reserve, it came as a shock to me and I am crying my eyes out day and night.  Anyone out there to help giving me positive vibes?

Handy


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

I will try!  I have been told many times that the AMH test is still quite a new test and we shouldn't read too much into it.  Easier said than done I know.  I am also constantly told about ladies in their forties having their first baby (I actually know a lady who had her first at 42 and the second at 45).  This website gives me hope which I didn't have before - there are just so many success stories on here.  

Try and stay positive - it really is the only thing that keeps me going.

Good luck with whichever road you choose to take.

x


----------



## handy1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Vaudelin. 

The problem is i can't stop worrying...my hubby is trying his best to comfort me but I can't help it.

I have gone through a lot... previous failed marriage, then diagnosed with a hole in my heart treated successfully 18 month ago, had large fibroids treated with myomectomy 11months ago. 

Tried natural using ovulation sticks which were never positive(ie not ovulating) and my investigation low AMH.

All I long for is a baby to brigthen our life and love and cherish....


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

I totally understand the pain you are in, yes you have been through alot.  I presume you have spoken with consultants and got opinions etc?  Have you ever considered reflexology or acupuncture?  I am AMAZED at the difference acupuncture has made to me - it has lengthened my cycles and (TMI alert!) I now get more fertile cervical mucus.  It has also helped with my headaches and my sinus pain.  I really don't know if acupuncure could help you but thought I would suggest it as it has helped me.  Overall I feel better in myself and my acupuncturist is almost like a counsellor to me which is fantastic as I get to tell her how I am feeling about the whole IF situation and she fully understands.  I am extremely lucky in that although I live in South London she is a Zita West acupuncturist so I get to see her for £45 instead of £85 if I saw her in central London!!!

Wishing you all the best for the future. 

x


----------



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

P


----------



## handy1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Dear Mary and Vaudelin

I e-mailed Serum in athens to see what are my chances with a low AMH.  Her reply is as follows:

" I am pretty much sure that you can try with your own eggs despite the low AMH. In similar cases (normal FSH, low AMH) we don't advice ovarian stimulation but natural cycle IVF. you are expected to get one egg -the one you naturally produce- but it will be in the best quality you produce. Pregnacy rates are 15% for natural cycle ivfs for age group 40-42. For stimulated cycles are 12%.

Your older sister can't donate for you. First because egg donors should be less than 30 years old, if she is older than you , you don't expect something better from her eggs.
Also, egg donation should be anonymous according to the greek laws."

That is a positive thing, at least I can have a try with my own eggs. It is a bit disappointing considering my sister can not be a donor if i needed one. I am african and my husband is white, not sure if they can find a match for me.


Mary ...I am so so happy for you and hope everything will be fine.

Handy


----------

